# What are your 3 biggest portfolio holdings?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone wants to share their 3 largest (by market value?) holdings (stocks, ETFs, MFs) right now.(not counting cash).
Mine?: (cash:biggrin then FTS, BCE & WCP


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> Just wondering if anyone wants to share their 3 largest (by market value?) holdings ... Mine?: (cash:biggrin



that's absolutely wonderful to hear, good for you

given the volatility in the markets now, perhaps keep this up for a while?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

MO, BCE, RCI.B ...very close PM and JNJ ... those 5 about 20% of the portfolio...


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

In Canada:
1) BAM.A
2) TD
3) RCI.B

In the US:
1) Mastercard (MA)
2) AAPL
3) WMT


----------



## Soils4Peace (Mar 14, 2010)

PRFZ, PDN, VCN. Largest individual holdings are REI.UN, CTC.A, CCL.B.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i'll be back ... sorry for the delay in reporting ... in these markets i have to keep looking for the magnifying glass


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

humble_pie said:


> i'll be back ... sorry for the delay in reporting ... in these markets i have to keep looking for the magnifying glass


So you don't have any long term holdings? Who cares about the current markets?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

When was checking MV, checked MO YoC (bought it in 2011)... in US$ it's 8.7% and in CAD$ almost 12%


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

My largest are: government bonds, GICs, and BRK.B


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

VUN, VCN and XEF


----------



## capricorn (Dec 3, 2013)

mawer balanced (30%), FTS, ENF


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

XBB/ VAB
VTI
VXUS


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Before everyone gets all impressed by other people's positions, let's consider that many people with poor top holdings are not inclined to come and show how much money they've lost.

This is an interesting aspect of message forums like this. Reading them, you'd think that everyone is making lots of money in the stock market. This is hardly true... on the internet, everyone is a genius investor.

Just keep that in mind as you read CMF. Delve into some actual stock & sector picks in the threads, and you'll quickly find that many CMF members are losing tons of money.

This is part of my overall skepticism with the theme that "stocks are the road to riches". I've known enough individual investors in real life to know this is not true.


----------



## vitaminsarenecessary (Dec 31, 2014)

Canadian: TD, MFC, T
US: RPG, VOO

Together represents 50% of my portfolio


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

VUN, XEF, HXT
Like Mawer says: Be boring. Make Money :sleeping:


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Before everyone gets all impressed by other people's positions, let's consider that many people with poor top holdings are not inclined to come and show how much money they've lost.


If you have poor top holdings, usually they won`t be top holdings any more 

btw, as OP stated, GIC and cash don`t count ... as in this case my biggest holding will be cash


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

capricorn said:


> mawer balanced (30%), FTS, ENF


capricorn is my hero!


----------



## tkirk62 (Jul 1, 2015)

DC.PR.D, DIV, BTB.UN


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

XWD, VTI, VGK (almost all of my ex-Canada is ETFs)


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

BRK.A/B (by a lot...about 4x more than #2 on the list...gotta make a trip to Omaha one of these days)
CPG (still above book value!)
GOOGL (still not used to 'Alphabet')


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

My top 3. Hardly getting rich, look at the haircut from the 2014 high.

HWO (67% of 2014 high)
AD (75% of 2014 high)
HCG (56% of 2014 high)

But still above water on all of them! HWO is probably one of the best performing oil services companies in Canada - outperforming PD by 30% in the last 12 months on stock price alone.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

dictrine, what about LRE  do you still hold?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

No, lol. That was a tax loss sell a year ago. HWO is my only oil related stock (or any stock directly related to resources).


----------



## the_apprentice (Jan 31, 2013)

D.UN, POT, BTE


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

oic  I think that LRE was one of your biggest holdings...


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

the_apprentice said:


> D.UN, POT, BTE


It's kinda strange the BTE in your top 3 list  When did you buy?


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

1. Farmland
2. Farmland
3. Farmland
10. Dream Office REIT


----------



## godblsmnymkr (Jul 15, 2015)

USD
O, AAPL, DIS
CAD
DRG, XRE , ZRE

Also own pimco PDI and PGI 2 leveraged bond funds that have been outperforming. Combined they are about 16% of my total portfolio.
PDI is at 170% or something of coverage for its distributions for the year already which means another fat special dividend coming for the end of the year.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

VTI, XEF and AAPL


----------



## rowan (Jun 8, 2012)

BCE
RCI.B
HR.UN


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Delve into some actual stock & sector picks in the threads, and you'll quickly find that many CMF members are losing tons of money.


No one posts cost basis, so there is nothing in this thread that shows people made or lost money... don't be so skeptical about your forum peers all the time. If someone worked at a company for and received stock as compensation, they probably have very strong weighting and made lots of money, doesn't mean they are a good stock picker.

At OP,
SBUX
AAPL
GWO

There have been threads like this in the past.... I wish I could dig them up to see if anything has changed and why.... I'm sure mine are similar although APPL made it's way into top 5 over the past few years.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

BCE av cost $37.19
RCI.b av cost $38.50
RY av cost $52.54 

US or foreign exposure

BNS av cost $50.29
ENB av cost $38.44
AQN av cost $6.12

Time in the market beats brains every time.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

RY,TD. FTS


----------



## Afp (Mar 19, 2013)

Canada
1. Enbridge inc
2. Royal bank of canada
3. Telus corp.

Us
1. Visa
2. Aapl
3. Cost


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

tygrus said:


> 1. Farmland
> 2. Farmland
> 3. Farmland
> 10. Dream Office REIT


 ... smart top 3 holdings! :rugby:

Mine's (all in registered):
RPI.UN
INN.UN
ZWU


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

1) TD
2) RY
3) BNS

Total approx 16% of my portfolio.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

NBD up 35%
MX up 220%
TCK.B down 28%


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Current market cap basis:
AAPL
TCK.B
XEG

Until recently COS was #1.

on a cost basis:
TCK.B
BTE
VALE

...yikes...


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Killer Z said:


> 1) TD
> 2) RY
> 3) BNS
> 
> Total approx 16% of my portfolio.


3 banks .... you are Killer 

As a sector , financials will be my #1 , but because I hold all 6 big banks , SLF, FN and FC , there is no 1 financial holding that makes top 5 ... used to be TD, but not anymore


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

banks. zzzzz. td. ry. bmo.

their options are good, though


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

TDB967
AAPL
IBM


----------



## godblsmnymkr (Jul 15, 2015)

with banks being probably the best overall sector to invest in $CAD no surprise there are so many with banks as top holdings. big sustainable and reliable dividends. cant really own too much in the way of commodity stocks so where else are you going to put your $ as a canadian? VRX lol?
my main problem with the sector for the short term is interest rates are unlikely to be raised any time soon, so most likely the stock prices of the big 5 arent going to appreciate much until. this is reflected by the price of the big 5 being at about the same as they were a 1-2 years ago. I'm pretty anxious for earnings to come out. TD and BNS look really good technically right now. just bought BNS yesterday @ 4.5% yield.
i'm really bullish on anything that has been interest rate sensitive and has sold off for the last year or 2. REITs BDC's and possibly preferreds.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

1. qqq
2. jnj
3. cnr
4. td
5. bam

just to make james happy, i have lost repeatedly trying to pick the bottom in energy stocks and now have small holdings of su and key which i will leave alone


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

CIE, CRQ, VWO

For Stocks, it's:
FL(US), CFX(CA), NOC(US)


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

RY for 2300 shares,I like Dividends

Also hold TDB908,900,902,911 for a lot collecting for a long time:biggrin:


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> RY for 2300 shares,I like Dividends


 Impressive  more than 170K  Do you hold any other banks?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Not at this time

Sold 10000 of FM last week or so,Purchasing FM again will load up again,we all need copper

LIQ I own nice div also maybe 6500 shares

I have less time to do this,change jobs now working 4 days a week,for the last 7 years only worked for 3 days a week

Will retire soon,so more time to play,will sell second house for xxxxxx and invest that also,maybe all in banks


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

ATD.B
CGC (oh yes)
BBD.B ........ yeah.....


----------



## the_apprentice (Jan 31, 2013)

gibor said:


> It's kinda strange the BTE in your top 3 list  When did you buy?


I purchased in 2014 at a high price; as you can guess I am down a lot. A minor inconvenience I'd say and a good lesson to learn in regards to diversification.


----------



## SpendLessEarnMore (Aug 7, 2013)

25% cash, sjr.b, pki,adn all tsx stocks and having some problems except pki.

I usually hold each stock equally between $10k to $20k.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

the_apprentice said:


> I purchased in 2014 at a high price; as you can guess I am down a lot. A minor inconvenience I'd say and a good lesson to learn in regards to diversification.


I see.... I have many holdings in this sector and my biggest one is COP ...I bought it 4 or 5 yeras ago, added several times ... later PSX spinned off ... I don't even know if I'm still up on it or no (in total, include PSX and juicy dividends)... another sizable holding is SU .... I also had very small position in BTE and now it's extremely small  , if BTE will disappear , it won't affect my portfolio at all


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

VTI, VXUS, VCE


----------



## Sm5 (Nov 2, 2014)

IVV, BMO, MAW102 (in that order).


----------



## Freedom45 (Jan 29, 2011)

EMA (16%), VXUS(13%), REI(10%).


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

CHE.UN.TO 12.8%
IPL.TO 8.6%
AFN.TO 6.3%

All the rest of my 28 positions range from 0.3% to 4.9%.

Cheers


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

I am overweight on my top 5. I try to keep it at no more than 2% per holding but just can't sell any APPL...

APPL -9%
GWO - 5.5%
T - 5.1%
MSFT - 4.8%
BNS - 3.7%


I am 65% equities at the moment. And since I just re-calculated my overall allocations this morning...

CDN Banks 
13.5%
US Banks
3.4%
Insurance 
10.5%
Energy/Oil/Pipelines 
10.0%
Telcos - CDN 
9.4%
Telcos - US 
6.4%
Technology 
18.0%
REITs 
8.7%
Gold and Materials 
2.9%
Consumer/Tobacco 
3.5%
Prefereds 
13.7%


----------



## Saniokca (Sep 5, 2009)

Sbux - 14.5%
chp.un - 12.5%
srv.un - 7.5%


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

MAW014
BCE
T


----------



## Hiitsme (Jun 14, 2012)

XIU
VTI
COS (at $6.67) :anonymous:


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

Canadian: BNS, TD, ENF
US/UK: DEO, NGG, ADM


----------



## Jaberwock (Aug 22, 2012)

Royal bank
Bell
Brookfield Infrastructure Partners


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Northwest Co
Sunlife
Manulife

Should add losers are Baytex, Barrick, Blackberry (remember that one!)


----------

